# Photographer shot dead when bride & groom pose with gun



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

_A WEDDING photographer was accidentally shot dead after he asked the bride and groom to pose with guns._



http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view...shot-dead-as-bride-and-groom-pose-with-a-guns


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah but did he get the "shot?:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought sure when I saw the headline that this was going to be a story about West Virginia hunters


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Meanwhile, ballistic tests are being carried out because police said the bride’s parents also brought along a weapon.

Talk about a shotgun wedding!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The bride's parents were also armed? Sounds like a Sicilian Mafia wedding to me.


----------

